# Vienna Calling



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

hey i did some singing videos....

Vienna calling falco (oldenburg version)






My favorite classical singing
Manner des westen falco (stadthalle wien concert version)






And i again sang der kommissar in a better voice recording.
Der Kommissar


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent, Bellbottom. But I'm curious: do you have a sore throat, or are you keeping your volume low to avoid upsetting the neighbours?

Thanks for posting, you made my day!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Vienna calling is like return to the castle wolfenstein...game...
Where i played a pc game and all the nazis flags are there. And alarm goes off.

Like nazi prince and princess trapped in a castle which is under attack and wars have begun. Telephone is working properly. Like a fearsome movie SOS.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Pretty entertaining it made me think of this audio sketch...






Particularly at the time 0:50 - 0:58.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Or maybe this song is like some glorious times of vienna austria. It reminds of herr mozart perhaps what he liked the most. That if one reads the lyrics of these song that herr mozart comes to a place shop where sweets are made. There this particular sweet which he finds making at the shop. Its then coated with sugar. And when he tastes it hypnotized to the top. Then in spirit that amused everyone.
In india savour sweet like i liked in my childhood days...
http://nishamadhulika.com/en/685-sugar-coated-shakarpare-recipe.html


----------

